Why cant Blochchains use a single “Block”? - throwaaaaawwaay
======
billconan
This is essentially the same as asking why can’t a country only use one person
as its president. The idea of blockchain is removing the central authority by
letting everyone has a chance to be the authority for a short period of time.
If a person stays in authority for too long, the person may be corrupted and
threat the entire chain. Therefore we limit her power by only allowing her to
govern one block. And switch to a next person for the next block.

------
mimixco
@billconan is right. Another reason is that it's a lot easier to access
individual transactions if you can separate them somehow. A block acts like a
page in a physical ledger and makes it easier to find a specific transaction
to separate it from those that came before and after it.

